# Photoshop & Ich



## Martin Schaefer (12. Mai 2013)

Nach nunmehr 20 Jahren ziemlich glücklichem Zusammenleben von Adobe Photoshop und mir, scheint diese Beziehung nun zuende zu gehen. Nicht dass ich Photoshop als Software nicht mehr gut fände. Aber ich verweigere mich dem Abo-(Cloud)-Modell von Softwaretools kategorisch. Da das Management von Adobe nun entschieden hat, künftig ihre Software nur noch über die sogenannte "Creative Cloud" im Abomodell zu vertreiben, bin ich nicht mehr bereit diesen Weg mitzugehen.

Natürlich werde ich mein Photoshop CS6 und auch andere CS6 Software (gerne) weiternutzen. Aber für Informationen zu künftigen, neueren Versionen bzw. Features aus dem Hause Adobe stehe ich nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

Wie steht ihr zu dieser Entwicklung, Software nur noch abonnieren zu können? Welche Vorteile und welche Nachteile seht ihr in diesen Abomodellen, die zumindest auf der Seite der Hersteller immer populärer wird?


----------



## ArthurJF (12. Mai 2013)

Bei 756 kb Datenübertragung hat sich jegliche Cloud von selbst erübrigt. Aber auch bei schnellerer Verbindung käme das Adobe Modell nicht in Frage. Ich will etwas greifbar haben und nicht erst irgendwo herholen. Wie sieht das ganze eigentlich bei den vielen PC´s die keine Internetverbindung haben (bzw. haben dürfen) ****


----------



## Kirgy (12. Mai 2013)

Die Cloud brauchst Du im Prinzip nicht, die software wird lokal installiert.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt wie viele bereits Beifall klatschend das Abo angenommen haben, wie kann man so ignorant sein? Ok, wenn man sein Geld damit verdient haben viele vielleicht keine Wahl und es ist so eine Art Galgenhumor, keine Ahnung.

Ich sitze hier nun schon 5 min um wenigsten ein paar Vorteile zu nennen, ehrlich gesagt fällt mir das schwer. 
Es könnte ein Vorteil für Leute sein die den Kaufpreis für PS geschweige eine Suit nicht aufbringen können. Aber, sitzt man einmal im Boot, dann bis es untergeht.
Updates können jederzeit erfolgen, was vorher so scheinbar nicht möglich war.
Aber das sind in meinen Augen alles nur Argumente um die Angelegenheit schön zu reden.

Das absolute NO GO ist eigentlich, kann ich mal das Abo nicht bezahlen, habe ich praktisch nichts. Selbst wenn ich im Laufe der Zeit den vollständigen Preis der Software bezahlt habe, kann ich nicht mehr arbeiten, weil die Soft nicht mehr funktioniert. Wo leben wir eigentlich?
Man begibt sich in vollständige Abhängigkeit von Adobe, auf Lebenszeit. Egal ob da nun die Preise angezogen werden oder technische Dinge geändert werden. Man hat keine Wahl, friss oder stirb.
Was für eine freche Abzocke ... stinksauer ist

Bevor ich es vergesse https://www.change.org/petitions/ad...e-mandatory-creative-cloud-subscription-model


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Mai 2013)

Um mal selbst einen Vorteil des Mietsoftware-Modells anzuführen ...

Der Kauf einer (teuren) Softwarelizenz muss über mehrere Jahre steuerlich abgesetzt werden. Die Nutzungsdauer, die vom Finanzamt angesetzt wird, übersteigt die tatsächliche Nutzungsdauer aber oft deutlich. Bei einer Softwaremiete sind die laufenden Kosten direkt und vollständig steuerlich absetzbar.

Trotzdem ist dieser kleine Vorteil für mich kein Grund, die offensichtlichen Nachteile und langfristigen Gefahren zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Sneer (12. Mai 2013)

Jup, mit dem Ende eines ABO-Vertrags steht man mit leeren Händen da. Man hat keinen Zugriff auf seine eigene Arbeit  Egal wieviel € man über die Jahre in Adobe investiert hat. Sollten kleinere Firmen und Freelancer, einen Monat mal zu eng kalkuliert haben, tritt unter diesen Bedingungen das sofortige "Aus" ein.

Generell habe ich nichts gegen Cloudservices. Das Prinzip ist einfach genial für Renderfarmen o.ä.
Auch bei Adobe gönn ich interessierten Kunden diese Option, allerdings handelt es sich hier um ein komplett anderes Geschäftssystem.
Die Petition habe ich unterschrieben, um etwas Feedback zu geben, man kann ja niemanden zum Glück zwingen.


----------



## Kirgy (13. Mai 2013)

http://youtu.be/s-hYc_SEDqw


----------



## Ronja0 (16. Mai 2013)

Bravo Martin - ich teile deine Ansicht zu 100%! Was bleibt vom mündigen Bürger noch übrig, wenn er sich so einfach in die Hände der Industrie begibt? Ich will meine Software (die ich teuer bezahle) besitzen und unabhängig bleiben. Ganz abgesehen davon, das niemand weiß was mit einer Cloud passiert, wenn ungebetene Gäste Zugriff bekommen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Mai 2013)

Rund 2,5 Wochen nach meinem Post hier hat sich Adobes Creative Cloud Team zur öffentlichen Kritik gegenüber dem neuen Geschäftsmodell geäußert.



> ... we have no plans to change our focus on Creative Cloud. We understand this is a big change and for customers who are not yet ready to move, we will continue to offer CS6 products through our reseller partners and Adobe.com



Wer den kompletten Blogpost liest, wird schnell merken, dass Adobe offenbar plant, ein wenig im Detail rumzuschrauben. Aber wie das Zitat oben zeigt, wird es bis auf weiteres keinerlei Änderungen beim Vetriebsmodell geben. Neue Versionen werden weiterhin ausschließlich im Abomodell angeboten werden. Deshalb gilt auch für mich weiterhin:



> ... I have no plans to change my thoughts on Creative Cloud. I understand this is a big change and for Adobe who are not yet ready to move, I will continue to be a lost customer



Just sayin'
Martin


----------



## Another (29. Mai 2013)

Solange sich ihre Aktien nach der Ankündigung weiterhin so gut halten, ist es für Adobe auch noch kein Grund das Modell wieder zu kippen. Da muss schon mehr passieren. In so fern halte ich an den alten Versionen so lange fest wie es geht und warte wie sich das hier entwickelt. Wie sagt man so schön, Konkurrenz belbt bekanntlich das Geschäft.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Mai 2013)

Another hat gesagt.:


> Solange sich ihre Aktien nach der Ankündigung weiterhin so gut halten, ist es für Adobe auch noch kein Grund das Modell wieder zu kippen.



Immerhin ist die Aktie nach der Ankündigung bis heute schon um 10% abgesackt ... und das obwohl die neue Hauspolitik ja erst ab dem Erscheinen der neuen Versionen am 17.6. wirken kann. Und auch danach wird es noch ein Weilchen dauern, bis evtl. rückgängige Umsatzzahlen öffentlich werden.


----------



## Spelmann (2. Oktober 2016)

Seit 3 Jahren hat hier keiner mehr was geschrieben. Wie sieht es aus inzwischen? Ist jemand umgestiegen? Hat jemand, der Adobe gewohnt war, Erfahrungen im Workflow mit Corel gemacht? Ich hab grad alle Adobe Apps von meinem iPad Pro geschmissen. War irgendwie befreiend.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Oktober 2016)

Also von Adobe zu Corel zu wechseln ist nun nicht wirklich ne Alternative, oder?
Vielmehr wäre zu diskutieren ob sich ein grundsätzlicher Wechsel zu den Serifprodukten lohnt.

Aber ich weiß aus Erfahrung das man sich damit eigentlich nur ins eigen Knie schießt. Den man kommt in der Branche immer wieder in die Situation das original Daten ausgetauscht werden müssen und wer da keine Adobe-Dateien vorhält
ist meistens raus. Also Markmacht Adobe ungebrochen.

Grüße


----------



## Spelmann (3. Oktober 2016)

Serif kannte ich gar nicht. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Ich bin kleiner Einzelunternehmer und musste noch nie eine Originaldatei aus der Hand geben. Der Kunde bekommt von mir immer das fertige Druckerzeugnis oder (bei WEB) die fertige Seite. Vom Weblayout maximal ne TIFF und bei Druck nur die PDF Druckvorstufe.


----------



## Another (6. Oktober 2016)

Another hat gesagt.:


> Solange sich ihre Aktien nach der Ankündigung weiterhin so gut halten, ist es für Adobe auch noch kein Grund das Modell wieder zu kippen. Da muss schon mehr passieren. In so fern halte ich an den alten Versionen so lange fest wie es geht und warte wie sich das hier entwickelt. Wie sagt man so schön, Konkurrenz belbt bekanntlich das Geschäft.



Ich sehe gerade, das sich deren Aktie seitdem mehr als verdoppelt hat. Ohmann...^^
Sorry für Offtopic.


----------



## sheel (6. Oktober 2016)

Das muss man nicht verstehen 
Die gesamte Technikwelt schimpft auf Windows 10, und trotzdem steigt die Aktie von MS auch weiter und weiter...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Oktober 2016)

Verrückte Welt. Ich nutze immernoch CS6 und habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich viel verpasse, bisher. Um Windows 10 hab ich mich bisher auch erfolgreich gedrückt.


----------



## Another (13. Oktober 2016)

So ists richtig. Man muss ja nich jeden Quatsch mitmachen. :-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich häng hier noch mit CS4 rum. Und bei jedem neuen OSX der Bammel ob das noch läuft .


----------

